# oil leak



## monstrole (Oct 24, 2011)

i have a 1987 nissan d21 pickup z24i its leakin oil somewhere and drippin off the transmission by the oil pan. i thought it was the oil pan gasket and replaced it and it still leaks but where is it leakin from? anyone else have this problem?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

could be a valve cover gskt, rr main seal, clean off some spots to see if you can track it down


----------



## monstrole (Oct 24, 2011)

the valve cover gasket seems to be fine, what would be the best way to check the rear main seal


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if its a mt, you might be able to see it thru the fork boot, on the side of the trans, if its a at, have to pull the trans...


----------



## monstrole (Oct 24, 2011)

well im glad its a mt then lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're not going to be able to see it with a manual trans as the flywheel and clutch are in the way. If it's engine oil and the valve cover and oil pan gaskets are good, then the rear main seal is leaking. If it's gear oil, the trans seal is leaking. Either case you have to remove the trans to access it.


----------



## monstrole (Oct 24, 2011)

well i put some rear main seal repair in my oil to see if it might stop the leak hopefully it does but just incase i went and ordered the seal what would be the best and easiest way to get the seal and replace it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no easy way. You need to remove the trans and flywheel to access the seal and a seal puller can be used to pry the seal out (be careful not to nick or scratch the crankshaft and inspect for a groove worn into the crank where the seal rides. If there is a groove, there may be a Redi-sleeve repair kit for it). Make sure you grease the sealing lip of the seal before you install it.


----------



## monstrole (Oct 24, 2011)

i got the new seal in but is it suppose to be flush or sticking out a little bit, mines sticking out a bit and not wanting to go in anymore


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

CHECK THE OIL PRESSURE SENSOR FIRST ( MOST LIKELY CAUSE) AND CHECK (AGAIN THE BACK OF THE VALVE COVER..


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

Did you find it? I have the same engine with a leak. It is not leaking from the valve cover that I can tell. Mine leaks on the passenger side, drips on the exhaust, vaporizes, which prevents me from pin-pointing the leak. I don't mind just adding a little oil, but it leaks on the starter and I am getting tired of replacing them. I really need a way to oil-proof the starter instead.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

note update: mine was leaking out of the oil temp sensor. It is passenger side, under the engine, about brake rotor height. There is an electrical wire coming out of it. The plug/bolt was just loose enough to leak a little. Tighten it and all is fine.


----------

